# Pellè allo Shandong Luneng, è fatta



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2016)

Come riporta Sky Sport è fatta per il passaggio di *Graziano Pellè allo Shandong Luneng*, l'attaccante che era in orbita Milan quindi vola in Cina dove per *i prossimi due anni e mezzo guadagnerà la bellezza di 40 milioni.*


----------



## juventino (11 Luglio 2016)

Fa benissimo, di fronte ad un offerta del genere un giocatore come lui non può veramente dire di no.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sky Sport è fatta per il passaggio di *Graziano Pellè allo Shandong Luneng*, l'attaccante che era in orbita Milan quindi vola in Cina dove per *i prossimi due anni e mezzo guadagnerà la bellezza di 40 milioni.*



Incredibile. Pazzesco.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2016)

Fa benone,un mediocre come lui quando li vede tutti quei soldi.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (11 Luglio 2016)

Grazie Shandong. E se Ventura lo convoca, mi incavolo di brutto!


----------



## hiei87 (11 Luglio 2016)

Questo calcio fa sempre più schifo...


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2016)

Fuori uno


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sky Sport è fatta per il passaggio di *Graziano Pellè allo Shandong Luneng*, l'attaccante che era in orbita Milan quindi vola in Cina dove per *i prossimi due anni e mezzo guadagnerà la bellezza di 40 milioni.*



40 MLN. SANTO CIELO.
Ma comprateci !


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Luglio 2016)

Assurdo. Tutto ciò è assurdo


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Sulla sciarpa c'è scritto "Mo te faccio er cucchiaio"


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sky Sport è fatta per il passaggio di *Graziano Pellè allo Shandong Luneng*, l'attaccante che era in orbita Milan quindi vola in Cina dove per *i prossimi due anni e mezzo guadagnerà la bellezza di 40 milioni.*



ma come, non era già del Milan?


----------



## DannySa (11 Luglio 2016)

GraziaTo Pellè.
Li ha spellati di brutto, il suo europeo lo ha già vinto.


----------



## Kaw (11 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sky Sport è fatta per il passaggio di *Graziano Pellè allo Shandong Luneng*, l'attaccante che era in orbita Milan quindi vola in Cina dove per *i prossimi due anni e mezzo guadagnerà la bellezza di 40 milioni.*


Non che fosse un poveraccio prima, ma 40 milioni? Ha vinto alla lotteria


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Luglio 2016)

sempre a pensare male noi italiani....è chiaramente andato li per il progetto....


----------



## S T B (11 Luglio 2016)

Io se fossi un calciatore e mi offrissero di andare in Cina anche per 100 milioni non ci andrei.
Non passi da mille euro a 40 milioni. Io anche se scarso preferirei restare in europa.. capirai che tensione e prestigio ti dà giocare contro il Guangzhou.
Ma che è diventato il calcio? Una giungla?


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Luglio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> Io se fossi un calciatore e mi offrissero di andare in Cina anche per 100 milioni non ci andrei.
> Non passi da mille euro a 40 milioni. Io anche se scarso preferirei restare in europa.. capirai che tensione e prestigio ti dà giocare contro il Guangzhou.
> Ma che è diventato il calcio? Una giungla?



ma cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a pellè del calcio, della tensione e di giocare contro il Poggibonsi o il barcellona. 
con quei soldi dà da mangiare a generazioni di figli e nipoti.


----------



## kollaps (11 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sky Sport è fatta per il passaggio di *Graziano Pellè allo Shandong Luneng*, l'attaccante che era in orbita Milan quindi vola in Cina dove per *i prossimi due anni e mezzo guadagnerà la bellezza di 40 milioni.*



Quando Criscitiello lanciò la notizia del profeta Josè Sosa in orbita milan, aggiunse anche che la stessa fonte gli aveva rivelato la cessione di Pellè in Cina.
E quest'ultima si è avverata.
Perciò abituatevi all'idea di avere questo tipetto qui a sinista in squadra l'anno prossimo.
Aggiungo anche che lo state sottovalutando...ovviamente non ho guardato tutte le partite Super Lig, ma non è un pippone.


----------



## S T B (12 Luglio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a pellè del calcio, della tensione e di giocare contro il Poggibonsi o il barcellona.
> con quei soldi dà da mangiare a generazioni di figli e nipoti.



noto che hai grande conoscenza del grande calcio.. come fai a conoscere il Poggibonsi, cittadina orrenda in provincia della mia amata Siena?


----------



## folletto (23 Luglio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> Io se fossi un calciatore e mi offrissero di andare in Cina anche per 100 milioni non ci andrei.
> Non passi da mille euro a 40 milioni. Io anche se scarso preferirei restare in europa.. capirai che tensione e prestigio ti dà giocare contro il Guangzhou.
> Ma che è diventato il calcio? Una giungla?



La penserei come te ma non mi è mai capitato di trovarmi di fronte all'opportunità di guadagnare 40 milioni di euro mettendo qualche firma su dei fogli di carta.....quaranta milioni


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Luglio 2016)

Beato lui.


----------



## S T B (23 Luglio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> La penserei come te ma non mi è mai capitato di trovarmi di fronte all'opportunità di guadagnare 40 milioni di euro mettendo qualche firma su dei fogli di carta.....quaranta milioni



vero anche questo


----------

